# Irish Musican wanting to become a free mason



## kassius black (May 5, 2012)

Hello gentlemen , my name is kassius I am a professional music artist from ireland. I have a keen interest in becoming a free mason . Is there any Irish based masons on here.
Thank you
Kassius


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 6, 2012)

I believe we have a handful of Irish Brethren here. I'm sure one will pop up soon


----------



## kassius black (May 6, 2012)

Excellent I look forward to hearing from them. I produce music and want to spread positive messages trough my music . With the guidance of a Freemason mentor


----------



## RHS (May 11, 2012)

You want to spread music with a freemason mentor?


----------



## VHN5150 (May 22, 2012)

Hello Brother... 
I am of Irish Heritage, born in the USA. Proud!! Glad you joined, we share a few things in common already!!! Hope you find your way along in Freemasonry... 
Keep in touch!!


----------

